# info sur "Notes plus"



## Ealdu (18 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
Pour les personnes intéressés par ce logiciel de prise de notes, il serait en promotion ce week-end pour fêter les "100K téléchargements". (voir le blog de l'auteur)
Il a été présenté sur iGénération le 9/02/11, perso, je l'ai acheté et vraiment il est très bien. Je le recommande.


----------



## momo-fr (18 Février 2011)

C'est un fil promotionnel ici ?


----------



## Ealdu (18 Février 2011)

Du tout. juste une info!!!
On a parlé des logiciels de notes dans une précédente discussion (" Stylet PRECIS et qui GLISSE") et comme depuis je l'ai acheté, que je le trouve pas mal et que igénération l'a présenté le 9/02/11dans ses news ....
Comme écrit en titre, c'est donc juste une info pour les personnes qui cherche un logiciel de prise de notes. ce logiciel est relativement cher, donc si on peut le prendre en promotion pourquoi pas.


----------



## ced68 (18 Février 2011)

Il est payant actuellement pourtant ...


----------



## Lefenmac (18 Février 2011)

ced68 a dit:


> Il est payant actuellement pourtant ...



Il a dit "en promotion" pas "gratuit"....


----------



## Gwen (18 Février 2011)

Je ne sais pas si la promo a commencé (je ne pense pas), mais en effet, il est super ce logiciel.

Merci de l'info.


----------



## Ealdu (18 Février 2011)

merci Gwen.

Effectivement la promo est ce Week-end: Samedi ou dimanche, je crois. Elle n'a pas encore commencé.

Pour info également Je suis une fille même si mon pseudo laisse pensé le contraire.


----------



## Nicosun (18 Février 2011)

Ealdu, Note + c'est comme dans Hand Writer, la reconnaissance manuscrite est bonne ?

J'aimerais aussi savoir si l'on peut remplir un page complète avec l'écriture au stylet sans passer par de multiple manipulation comme sélectionner la zone pour écrire à la main par exemple.

Merci d'avance a plus


----------



## Ealdu (18 Février 2011)

Est-ce que par "reconnaissance manuscrite" tu entend le rendu de l'écriture? et bien Pen Ultimate est mieux mais Notes plus n'est pas si mal, et il est surtout plus complet. Tout dépend de ce que tu veux en faire bien-sur. j'ai pris sur tes conseils PenUltimate qui me sert surtout pour les brouillons, les "trucs" rapides, Notes plus, c'est pour le "travail", de longues écritures avec dessin, tableau ....

(Je ne connais pas Hand Writer que tu cites, peut-être parles-tu de hand writing?)

Notes plus est une application qui permet de prendre beaucoup de notes comme des conférences, des formations, des cours même... Tu peux enregistrer une conférence au micro par exemple (je n'ai pas essayé) ou tu prends tes notes soit au clavier ou soit au stylet comme sur un cahier. L'application est très facile, la prise en main est simple. Il suffit de faire quelques exercices pour bien la maitriser.



> J'aimerais aussi savoir si l'on peut remplir un page complète avec l'écriture au stylet sans passer par de multiple manipulation comme sélectionner la zone pour écrire à la main par exemple.


Tu peux effectivement écrire au stylet directement, il y a une protection pour le poignet mais sache que tu perd de la place et à l'impression l'écriture est "grosse". La fenêtre permet d'écrire plus petit, en plus elle avance toute seule sur la ligne. C'est pas mal. et le rendu sympa.

Il y a une vidéo sur le site de l'auteur qui montre bien toutes les fonctions du logiciel.

J'espère n'avoir pas été trop longue. Et si tu veux d'autres renseignement ....

Je rajoute que Notes plus va intégrer la reconnaissance de l'écriture dans le second semestre 2011 en s'alliant avec WritePad SDK.


----------



## Nicosun (19 Février 2011)

Ealdu a dit:


> (Je ne connais pas Hand Writer que tu cites, peut-être parles-tu de hand writing?)
> 
> 
> Je rajoute que Notes plus va intégrer la reconnaissance de l'écriture dans le second semestre 2011 en s'alliant avec WritePad SDK.



En fait j'utilise writePad french :rose: va falloir que je fasse un peu le ménage dans mes apps.

Merci pour ta réponse
La dernière phrase correspond a mes attentes  WritePad avec un peu plus d'options.


----------



## Ealdu (19 Février 2011)

l'application Notes plus est passé de 549 à 159.   

writePad french, excellente application aussi !!!
J'ai pris notes plus car l'auteur promet, outre writePad (french, je l'espère), l'import de photos et autre PDF que l'on pourra annoter.  Bref elle pourrait devenir vraiment géniale pour bosser.

Maintenant, il ne faut pas qu'elle devienne une usine à gaz!  Trop de possibilités pourraient aussi la rendre inutilisable .....


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Février 2011)

Notes+ est entièrement en anglais ?
Merci


----------



## Ealdu (19 Février 2011)

Oui, mais cela n'a guère d'importance: les légendes du logiciel sont les mêmes que pour tous les logiciel, et les gestes utilisés sont simples et présentés en dessin, et comme toi tu écris dans la langue que tu veux .....  

N'hésitez pas à aller voir le site.

Par contre ses promotions durent en générale peu de temps.


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Février 2011)

Qui peut me faire une comparaison la plus exhaustive possible avec "Ultimate" ?
(En fait j'ai acheté "Ultimate" en promo mais je n'ai pas encore d'iPad...J'attends le 2)
Merci


----------



## Ealdu (19 Février 2011)

je pense que tu parle de *PEN*ultimate?

De toute façon impossible de te répondre.  Il n'y a que toi qui sais exactement ce que tu veux. J'ai beaucoup lu , beaucoup chercher en fonction de ce que je voulais faire. Comme les logiciels étaient payant je ne les ai pas "essayés" avant, donc avoir l'ipad ou pas ne change rien.
Dans la discussion " Stylet PRECIS et qui GLISSE" tu trouveras quelques opinions de plus, Dans les news d'iGénération aussi il ont fait une présentation des 2 applications, et ici j'ai dit tout le bien que je pensais de ces logiciels.

Maintenant, attends peut-être d'avoir ton iPad pour concrétiser ton achat.


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Février 2011)

Oui, C'est "Penultimate" ...J'écris trop vite !
Comme expliqué, je n'ai pas encore l'iPad et du coup je ne peux pas tester les Apps.
Et comme "Note+" est en promo son achat m'intéresse s'il correspond à mes besoins:
- Pouvoir écrire facilement et rapidement avec un stylet, pouvoir effacer rapidement et facilement, différentes couleurs et épaisseurs de traits, possibilité d'écrire sur des "pdf", avoir à dispo des figures et motifs, pouvoir introduire des liens et des photos, des paragraphes...
Mais tu as déjà en partie répondu.
Question subsidiare:
Entre "Note+" et "Penultimate", lequel est le plus rapide et permet l'écriture (à main levée) la plus fine ?
Merci
....
Je viens de voir l'écriture que l'on obtient avec "penultimate"...C'est horrible !...C'est le même résultat avec "Note+" ?


----------



## Ealdu (19 Février 2011)

> Je viens de voir l'écriture que l'on obtient avec "penultimate"...C'est horrible !...C'est le même résultat avec "Note+" ?



Qu'est-ce que tu appelles "Horrible"? Et tu as vu cela ou?
Parce que tu as plusieurs largeur de trait, très fin à épais.... le trait est lissé, vraiment je ne voit pas d'horreurs. Désolée. (J'ai les 2 applications.)

Vas voir les vidéos des logiciels sur YouTube tu auras encore une autre idée.


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Février 2011)

Eh bien j'ai vu un test ici:
http://www.sosiphone.com/blogiphone...ad-devient-votre-bloc-note-manuscrites-13235/
Et en réalité ils se contredisent un peu en disant dés le début, je cite:
"_Certes *PenUltimate pour iPad*, ne permet pas davoir une  écriture comme avec un stylo bille, et il naccepte pas facilement une  écriture trop rapide, mais il ne faut pas oublier que cest un logiciel  de notes et pas des feuilles pour écrire un roman._"
Et pour écrire un peu plus loin, je cite:
"_Son atout par rapport à dautres logiciels de notes, et de reproduire  des lettres proche de la réalité. Le plus souvent le problème est  davoir des lettres anguleuses extrêmement disgracieuses, ici le  problème ne se pose pas, vos lettres seront comme vous les avez écrites !_"
Ma foi, je reste perplexe !
Mais je vais aller voir sur Youtube...


----------



## Ealdu (20 Février 2011)

Comme je le disais dès le début, toi seul sauras ce qu'il te faut!

Attend ton iPad pour choisir tes logiciels.
Les promos se retrouveront et sinon la différence de prix n'est pas si énorme et si jamais tu dois payer le prix le plus élevé, dis-toi que tu récompenses le travail d'un créateur.


----------

